# Can E-cigarettes Cure America’s $90 Billion Smoking Problem?



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

It took 30 years for Peter Denholtz to give up smoking. But his nicotine addiction has been much harder to kick. “I’d be jonesing,” Denholtz admits when asked what would happen if he avoided the highly addictive chemical for 24 hours. Denholtz still carries a cigarette with him -- an electronic one, that is. E-cigarettes, as they’re commonly referred to, are battery-operated devices that deliver hits of nicotine to the user when the liquid inside is heated and vaporized. E-cigs are becoming increasingly popular with former smokers and celebrities who are being paid to endorse the products on national television. But do not call an e-cigarette user a “smoker” unless you’re looking for trouble.

Original article:

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...ica-90-billion-smoking-problem-163137802.html


----------

